# Injunctions Against "Seizure-Dog" Business



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Updated info on Jon Sabin of Seizure Alert Dogs for Life Inc.

_The state attorney general’s office released a statement heralding the decision against Jon C. Sabin and Seizure Alert Dogs for Life Inc., calling Mr. Sabin’s business a “sham.”_

State Supreme Court issues injunctions against “seizure-dog” business
By ROGER DUPUIS
TIMES STAFF WRITER
THURSDAY, MAY 23, 2013

Judge Demarest on Tuesday issued permanent injunctions prohibiting Mr. Sabin and his company from advertising or selling dogs as trained to respond to or assist people suffering from epilepsy or other medical conditions.

Full article at
Watertown Daily Times | State Supreme Court issues injunctions against seizure-dog business


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

About time!!


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Some past threads on this topic

12-23-2010
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...9-school-denies-students-service-dog-gsd.html

01-12-2011
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...s/149619-alaya-not-attending-school-week.html

09-19-2011
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...-dogs/167361-seizure-alert-dogs-life-inc.html


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

I'm really glad to see this. I remember the previous threads and treaded lightly, so many were in support of him and on Alaya attending school. I remember the parents of the boy posting here. I didn't believe the dog was doing anything another human couldn't do... And then the case became a very strong supporter of service dogs in school in general. Its good to see the truth coming out of all of this. 

Whichever side of the debate of service dogs in school that someone stands on, cases like these are detrimental.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

05/23/2013 03:59 PM
Man ordered to stop selling service dogs
By: Web Staff

"Some customers claimed their service dog injured family members and even killed other family pets."

Man ordered to stop selling service dogs - News 10 Now


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

This is why some of us get so upset over some of the wrongs we see ...

Quotes:
"Traci and Joe Berardelli paid $13,000 for Sasha, billed as a highly trained service dog that could detect their daughter Melanie's seizures, protect her during them and call for help.

But instead of protecting the 8-year-old, Sasha dragged the child, jumped on her, pushed her over and broke her arm, according to court records. The dog attacked the girl's aunt and the family's tiny Maltese terrier, Bailey, snapping that dog's neck."

and

"Court documents describe Sabin as an often-drunk man whose only experience training dogs was for hunting raccoons and rabbits when he was a teen. His dog training facility was a ramshackle house with a few kennels outside."

Therapy dog scam artist leaves trail of broken hearts | syracuse.com


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Owner of seizure dog business shut down
Posted: Saturday, May 25, 2013 12:20 am
By Joanne Beck 

Quotes:
"In his decision, the judge highlighted false claims from Sabin and some of Sabin's illegal business practices: "... the Petition is supported by numerous affidavits of individuals who state that the dogs are not properly trained and lack general obedience skills and temperament to function as a service dog." 

and

"From the victims, there were accounts of individuals sustaining injuries when they were bitten or toppled by the "service dog" they bought from Sabin. In one case, a "service dog" sold by Sabin attacked and broke the neck of a small family dog. That was after the "service dog" attacked the family cat. In another, a dog that was provided had previously been returned to its breeder for aggression toward children."

Owner of seizure dog business shut down - The Daily News Online: News


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Legal Newsline
May 28, 2013 1:44 PM
By BRYAN COHEN

Quote from New York Attorney General Eric Schneiderman:
"“I will not tolerate scams which take advantage of the disadvantaged and that are abusive to animals. This man placed children and dogs at risk through his reckless practices and unfounded representations. "

N.Y. AG shuts down seizure alert dog business | Legal Newsline


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

> He said it's getting to be time for Alaya to retire. Stevens wants Sabin to train another dog for his family.


Man accused of service-dog scam blames the families of ill children | syracuse.com

How old is Alaya?!?! What on earth, she was just placed a couple years ago. And was placed so early she hadn't even been spayed yet.


----------



## Rangers_mom (May 16, 2013)

On a related note we had a case in the Bucks County (PA) Courthouse a couple of weeks ago. A woman who was in court facing charges had her small dog in her lap. When it was time to hear her case the judge asked her to remove the dog. She said it was a service dog so he let her keep it in court.

After session he looked into the matter and found out that the dog was her pet not a service dog, but that there is no law preventing people from misrepresenting their dog as a service dog. Furthermore there was no licensing or certification for service dogs so essentially anyone could claim their dog is a service dog. Kind of a crazy situation in PA. If it is anything like this in NY there may be no regulations or laws that the man broke by claiming his dogs were service dogs. I really think there needs to be some regulation or certification.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Lin said:


> Man accused of service-dog scam blames the families of ill children | syracuse.com
> 
> How old is Alaya?!?! What on earth, she was just placed a couple years ago. And was placed so early she hadn't even been spayed yet.



Alaya was five years old before she was trained to be a SD. Sabin claimed she was from "champion bloodlines" and he was thinking of breeding her. It was mentioned to the family that she was pretty old to just be getting started - what $20,000 for a couple of years. 

She was probably the best dog that Sabin placed and I believe she was obedience trained before Sabin bought her.


----------

